# Overclocking



## Sean35 (May 17, 2012)

I have the Asus M4A785-M mobo with amd am3 socket phenom II X4 965 with the HIS radeon 5550 silent with H60 corsair hydro cooling and using the nova bench utility I can get up to the 640 score but no higher how can I raise my score


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Is any OC applied?
Are you experiencing any problems or just looking for bigger benchmark numbers?


----------



## Sean35 (May 17, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Brand & Model of the PSU?
> Is any OC applied?
> Are you experiencing any problems or just looking for bigger benchmark numbers?


Yes I can get up to 4ghz I have the phenom II x4 3.4ghz black edition temp is at 48.C under load and 35.C idle I have the H60 corsair hydro CPU cooler I can only get there by multiplier not bus


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to tell us what psu (power supply unit) you have.

You dont use the FSB when overclocking amd's you use the multiplier only (which is why intels OC better).

So your just looking for bigger benchmark scores? why?


----------



## Sean35 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry at work I have a diablo tech phd450 it's cheap I know I need to upgrade it what wattage should I get


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

do not overclock with a diablotek, you would get more out of your pc by throwing it out of a window than having that rubbish inside your system,

You should go for a good make of psu such as corsair (not gs or cx units), seasonic or xfx and you should go for 650w


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above ^
OC'ing, even using, with that PSU is asking for damage.


----------



## Sean35 (May 17, 2012)

I bought the 750watt lsp pro ultra is this a good psi it has a lifetime warranty


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

No it isn't I suggested good makes of power supplies earlier.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Sean35 said:


> I bought the 750watt lsp pro ultra is this a good psi it has a lifetime warranty


It only has a "lifetime" warranty if you do an online registration. Don't be fooled by the claims companies make. A good PSU manufacturer will usually give a 5-7 year warranty period. 

BTW, a 750w PSU with only 45a (if that's even correct)on the 12v rail is below par. A good quality 750w will have +- 60a on the 12v rail.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

45a on the 12v rail will not add to 750w it will be around 625w or there abouts


----------

